# Magazine



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I am looking to subscribe to a magazine on fishing - preferably surf fishing. Any suggestions?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Saltwater sportsman is prob your best choice. They have a surf and jetty article each week. Inshore angler is another good one.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

SS gets my vote too. Big fan.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, I prefer *Guitar World *and *Guitar World Acoustic*, Oh fishing, YES SS!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks - I'll give it a look!


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Shallow water angler is reel good


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

*what the h*&^*

are you single? beautiful girls is to fishing as beer is to fishing, they just go together! it's like lamb and tuna fish! we need more beautiful girls fishing. what the hell where yaw at, I know yaw there you just hiding.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

This is a forum on fishing not girls!!!!! Just kidding!


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I think if the girl will clean fish, then shes a keeper...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

If you can't clean your fish then you are not a true fisherman!!!


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

alright, another tennessean!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

A chick showing up on here is like a pork chop being thrown into a Weight Watchers meeting...please pardon the virtual pawing.

I'm a fan of Sport Fishing--best photography and writing around, even though they don't really cover the surf.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

LOL   

Just don't laugh at my many questions I ask!!! My brother-in-law is just glad I found someone else to bug instead of him!


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

this ones a keeper


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> A chick showing up on here is like a pork chop being thrown into a Weight Watchers meeting....


Whatcha talkin 'bout flea???...it's bigguns that need tha lovin....what kinda chop ya throwin?....I's like a good chop........

_GCsurfishingirl...check out tha Chesapeake Angler and tha In-fisherman mags....our fellow P&S'er Ric Burnley aka fisherman writes fer tha In-Fisherman mag.....

Me..I like tha mags that have a center fold or wrapped in black plastic behind tha counter


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

If you can't clean your fish then you are not a true fisherman!!!

True, True but it is nice to have someone who will share that with you and not get disgusted when the kitchen counter is a little slimy...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Oops I think I was misunderstood - I meant that if *I* couldn't clean my fish then *I'm* not a true fisherman eeerrrr.... fisherwoman!


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

shaggy said:


> Me, I prefer *Guitar World *and *Guitar World Acoustic*, Oh fishing, YES SS!
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


Definately Guitar World *Acoustic*!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

If a woman won't bait her own hook, I will not even show interest in her. I heard this quote on here forgot who it was but it was a doozie

"Fishing is like dating, some you keep, some you throw back; some you mount and some you eat!! "


----------

